# anyone has acpi working perfectly on their laptop?

## carbon

i own a sony z505, acpi doesnt work at all. hard luck  :Sad: 

----------

## tam

Thinkpad T23 and ACPI? No chance.

----------

## goanuj

thinkpad 240x and ACPI, 

same as above - no chance

----------

## carbon

not even a bit working?

----------

## mpi

just got it working. HP NX9005 (Athon XP), was a little strange though

kernel: enable SMP, disable local APIC, enable ACPI 

if not SMP: kernel won't compile

if APIC: won't boot 

what's your error messages ?

----------

## carbon

i dont have error message, acpi just doesnt work

----------

## fbronner

Toshiba 5100, ACPI working fine, though I don't use suspend/resume

----------

## feffi

Acer 803Lci & ACPI working like a charm (although it has an intel chipset) !   :Rolling Eyes: 

With kernel 2.6.0-test2 even the Enhanced Speedstepping(TM) works !

bye

_kev_

----------

## krazo

Inspiron 8200 and ACPI works with the newest release.

----------

## piquadrat

Got a IBM R32 with fully functional ACPI

Before the last BIOS Update, I had to use some funny scripts I found on the net to get a correct ESDT(?) table. But the last BIOS update corrected that table so that kernels with ACPI support work 'out of the box'

----------

## tam

 *_kev_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> With kernel 2.6.0-test2 even the Enhanced Speedstepping(TM) works !
> 
> 

 

How do you know that Speedstep is working?

----------

## vhkristof

Medion P3 600 Mhz...

I dunno what you guys mean with 'ACPI is working'...

I just have a /proc/acpi/...., so I think it works or am i missing something here?

----------

## Drewgrange

I have an HP ze4325us. Its somewhat working. I can use the battery monitor and shut down the computer from linux. None of the buttons work though, and I haven't tried to mess with any of the standby suspend hibernate stuff

----------

## JPMRaptor

Toshiba 5205 and got it working.

I just compiled the kernel without APM and with ACPI and it worked.  

Getting the /proc/acpi is just the beginning.  From there you can do lots of poking around to monitor things and change things.  I've got little scripts for changing the lcd brightness and CPU speeds and have a SuperKaramba theme for monitoring CPU temp, speed, power, battery charge, and LCD level.

I've found some info about configuring the buttons (Fn-# for brightness controll and stuff) on a toshiba support site( http://members.cox.net/larona/ ).

----------

## Gandalf_Grey_

I just got my laptop a few days ago. A toshiba A20. The installation went surprisingly smoothly, I hit 3 hiccups which were quickly solved (a cflags problem, a kernel config problem and a typo) and all of which were my own stupidity hard at work. 

ACPI worked for the most part right away, except for the fact that the /proc/acpi/sleep file doesn't exist. I am running 2.6 test 4 mm sources and I have support for sleep compiled into my kernel, however it just doesn't show up. Everything else ACPI related works, the LCD brightness etc. 

It looks like the very cool SD card reader on the side of my laptop is unsupported in Linux. Although I think I found one person who got it sort of working, most people I read about couldn't. 

If anyone knows how to get either of these problems solved please say so  :Smile: 

----------

## Vergo

Thinkpad T20 with ACPI almost works, but it still isn't usable since the fan isn't detected. I've tried to fix the DSDT but couldn't get it right. Still not sure if the missing fan is caused because of that or if the problem is somewhere else.

----------

## pens

 *Gandalf_Grey_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ACPI worked for the most part right away, except for the fact that the /proc/acpi/sleep file doesn't exist. I am running 2.6 test 4 mm sources and I have support for sleep compiled into my kernel, however it just doesn't show up. Everything else ACPI related works, the LCD brightness etc. 
> 
> 

 

Look in /sys/power/state or something like that. I believe it changed in -test4 from /proc/acpi/sleep to /sys/power/state

----------

## smiler.se

 *tam wrote:*   

>  *_kev_ wrote:*   
> 
> With kernel 2.6.0-test2 even the Enhanced Speedstepping(TM) works !
> 
>  
> ...

 

Use the speedfreq app to check  :Smile: 

Also there should be entries in /sys about it

----------

## tagswitch

Hi all,

For all of you with IBM thinkpads and lots of Embedded controller/AE_TIME problems, please check:

http://bugme.osdl.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1038

You'll need to patch latest kernels  (see link)

I finally managed to have IBM X.31+Latest BIOS somewhat working with ACPI (suspend states not really working, but Battery/Processor/Thermal, etc is)

Best regards,

R.

----------

## aman

I got ACPI working on my Sony z505LS, but I have yet to try suspend resume, just the thermal stuff and battery monitoring.  It really wasnt that hard, i just compiled ACPI in the kernel, using gentoo sources 2.4-gentoo-r7.

----------

## jatf

Dell Precision M50, A12 Bios.  APCI = Kernel Panic.

Only APM not working is shutdown (it reboots instead of powering off.)

----------

## hulk2nd

sony vaio z1sp (1,5ghz centrino)

acpi works great,

everything except suspend and standby

----------

## int2str

Compaq Presario 2100Z - ACPI works right out of the box except suspend/resume.

2.4 kernel.

Cheers,

   André

----------

## g3n

I got it running.

Dell inspiron 5100 all up and running.

Kernel 2.6.5-r2 (development-sources) i activated the ACPI in the kernel and that was all, i think it was working since 2.4.23

----------

## g3n

I got it running.

Dell inspiron 5100 all up and running.

Kernel 2.6.5-r2 (development-sources) i activated the ACPI in the kernel and that was all, i think it was working since 2.4.23

----------

## chino_

I`ve got an IBM Thinkpad T30 here, and it worked after the update of Embedded controller and BIOS without problems. (2.6.0)

----------

## Earthwings

/me has a T41 working very well except sleep & suspend.

----------

## Sgeorg

IBM R51 with a nearly fully working acpi, all except fan controll!

even with a cpu temp. of 37 degree celsius the fan spinns soundly!

Georg

----------

## Ezechiel

Everybody who owns a Laptop with ACPI absolute not working should look on http://acpi.sourceforge.net/dsdt/index.php

Many Laptop Manufacturers ship their Laptops with DSDT tables which are compiled with Microsofts ASL Compiler. This compiler is not as restrictive as Intels one but Intels one  is standard compliant and AFAIK is used for Linux.

So try to find a fixed DSDT table for your model on the above mentioned Page or fix it yourself. The KnowHow to fix it yourself you'll find also on the same page.

----------

